# Gravy and Pig Benis leave Mushroomhead



## ZXIIIT (Mar 2, 2012)

Just saw this on 3 places but can't find a real credible site to confirm it, but it seems Gravy and Pig Benis have left Mushroomhead leaving only Jeffrey Nothing, Skinny and Shmotz as the original members :/

Gravy had just received a custom from Ibanez recently.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 2, 2012)

After all these years - more than a decade, even - it never once occurred to me until *right now* that the band's name was a euphemism.


----------



## Randy (Mar 2, 2012)

synrgy said:


> After all these years - more than a decade, even - it never once occurred to me until *right now* that the band's name was a euphemism.



Likewise, it never occurred to me that there was a guy in the band named after an anagram for Big Penis.


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Mar 2, 2012)

synrgy said:


> After all these years - more than a decade, even - it never once occurred to me until *right now* that the band's name was a euphemism.



Oh jeez, cannot unsee.


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 2, 2012)

synrgy said:


> After all these years - more than a decade, even - it never once occurred to me until *right now* that the band's name was a euphemism.



Mind = blown


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 2, 2012)

synrgy said:


> After all these years - more than a decade, even - it never once occurred to me until *right now* that the band's name was a euphemism.



Haha! wow!


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Mar 2, 2012)

On Topic, this saddens me. I really enjoy their music and I still can't believe that this might be true. I saw them live when they filled in for BMFV on Mayhem '09 in Pittsburgh. hell of a live show and they were spot on with all of their material. I hope this doesn't affect plans for trying to get a tour with Slipknot going.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Mar 2, 2012)

Hendrix said:


> On Topic, this saddens me. I really enjoy their music and I still can't believe that this might be true. I saw them live when they filled in for BMFV on Mayhem '09 in Pittsburgh. hell of a live show and they were spot on with all of their material. I hope this doesn't affect plans for trying to get a tour with Slipknot going.



According to Wikipedia ugh the replacements are 
Tommy Church (Thing 1) &#8211; guitars 
Ryan Farrel (Thing 2) &#8211; bass

I like the idea of that tour, but in all honesty, it should of happened 10 years ago, but regardless, hope it does !


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Mar 2, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> I like the idea of that tour, but in all honesty, it should of happened 10 years ago, but regardless, hope it does !



I agree, that is a tour that should have happened a long time ago. I feel like I'm the only person I know that is STILL a die-hard Slipknot fan, oh well.


----------



## Cynic (Mar 3, 2012)

Randy said:


> Likewise, it never occurred to me that there was a guy in the band named after an anagram for Big Penis.



Actually, when you take the first letter of each word and switch them with one another, it's called a "spoonerism." 

*THE MORE YOU KNOOOOOOOW*


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 3, 2012)

Cynic said:


> Actually, when you take the first letter of each word and switch them with one another, it's called a "spoonerism."
> 
> *THE MORE YOU KNOOOOOOOW*



I'm learning so much from this thread. Spoonerism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## AeternusEternus (Mar 3, 2012)

Cynic said:


> Actually, when you take the first letter of each word and switch them with one another, it's called a "spoonerism."
> 
> *THE MORE YOU KNOOOOOOOW*



if youre going to split hairs im going to piss off


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm having a retarded moment, can someone explain the mushroomhead euphemism for me xD


----------



## AeternusEternus (Mar 3, 2012)

penis cock dick peter winky weiner pole shaft rod johnson monster mongrel BABA BOOEY


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 3, 2012)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> I'm having a retarded moment, can someone explain the mushroomhead euphemism for me xD



Dicktionary | Gregology - The largest list of penis euphemisms


----------



## Divinehippie (Mar 3, 2012)

ZOMB13 said:


> Just saw this on 3 places but can't find a real credible site to confirm it.


 

Jeffrey Nothing Talks Slipknot Tour and More - in Metal News ( Metal Underground.com ) <- doesnt add much as to the reason but a little info can be found here in an interview with Jeffery Nothing.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Mar 3, 2012)

Sucks, love Mushroomhead; but the last album was kind of dooky so


----------



## leandroab (Mar 3, 2012)

gunshow86de said:


> Dicktionary | Gregology - The largest list of penis euphemisms



"Master John Goodfellow" ??


wtf!


----------



## Into Obsidian (Mar 3, 2012)

Cleveland is saddened by this news


----------

